# It's Twins! A short stack of pancake tortoises.



## kalbee (Sep 25, 2016)

I had a pair of pancake tortoise twins hatch 2 days ago. It was hard to believe they were both in that one egg. They incubated for 192 days. The yolk was completely absorbed but they were connected but a 1 mm thick cord. They were both fully formed but one is noticeably smaller than the other. They are quite mobile but the cord made it difficult. The center of the cord was pretty dry today so I cut it. They are both doing well so far. Does anyone have any suggestions on how to potentiate the survival of both?


----------



## Tom (Sep 25, 2016)

HEY! I recognize that photo!

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Gillian M (Sep 25, 2016)

kalbee said:


> I had a pair of pancake tortoise twins hatch 2 days ago. It was hard to believe they were both in that one egg. They incubated for 192 days. The yolk was completely absorbed but they were connected but a 1 mm thick cord. They were both fully formed but one is noticeably smaller than the other. They are quite mobile but the cord made it difficult. The center of the cord was pretty dry today so I cut it. They are both doing well so far. Does anyone have any suggestions on how to potentiate the survival of both?
> View attachment 187870


Welcome to the forum to you as well as the twins!


----------



## kalbee (Sep 25, 2016)

Tom said:


> HEY! I recognize that photo!
> 
> Welcome to the forum!


Thanks Tom. I thought it was about time that I get involved in the community.


----------



## kalbee (Sep 25, 2016)

Gillian Moore said:


> Welcome to the forum to you as well as the twins!


Thank you Gillian!


----------



## allegraf (Sep 25, 2016)

I kept my twins in the incubator for a month after hatching as they were both much smaller than a normal hatchling. After that I treated them like a normal hatchling. They did just fine. They just seem a bit more fragile in the beginning since they were so small!


----------



## klawran1 (Sep 25, 2016)

Love the title of this post. Such precious twins.


----------



## Anthony P (Sep 25, 2016)

So cool!!


----------



## kalbee (Sep 25, 2016)

allegraf said:


> I kept my twins in the incubator for a month after hatching as they were both much smaller than a normal hatchling. After that I treated them like a normal hatchling. They did just fine. They just seem a bit more fragile in the beginning since they were so small!


For a month? Wow! Thanks for the advice. They do seem fragile. It's great to get advice from someone with first hand experience. I appreciate you taking your time to reply.


----------



## Tom (Sep 25, 2016)

kalbee said:


> For a month? Wow! Thanks for the advice. They do seem fragile. It's great to get advice from someone with first hand experience. I appreciate you taking your time to reply.



What does each one weigh? What did your other pancake hatchlings weigh?

I can vouch for leaving them in the brooder box for a while. I've done that a few times over the years and it really gives them a chance to head start.

@cyan
@african cake queen
@Tim/Robin

What do your hatchlings usually weigh?


----------



## cyan (Sep 25, 2016)

Tom said:


> What does each one weigh? What did your other pancake hatchlings weigh?
> 
> I can vouch for leaving them in the brooder box for a while. I've done that a few times over the years and it really gives them a chance to head start.
> 
> ...



My smallest was 6 grams and largest so far has been 13 grams.

So cool to have twins!! Congrats!


----------



## kalbee (Sep 28, 2016)

Tom said:


> What does each one weigh? What did your other pancake hatchlings weigh?
> 
> I can vouch for leaving them in the brooder box for a while. I've done that a few times over the years and it really gives them a chance to head start.
> 
> ...


These two weight 5 and 7 grams. My other hatchlings are usually 8 grams. My scale is only accurate to the gram. I'm soaking them every day to keep them hydrated and they are just now showing interest in food. Thanks for the reinforcement for leaving them in the incubator for a while.


----------



## kalbee (Sep 28, 2016)

cyan said:


> My smallest was 6 grams and largest so far has been 13 grams.
> 
> So cool to have twins!! Congrats!


13! Wow, what a beast!


----------



## african cake queen (Sep 28, 2016)

Congratulations on those sweet babies!!!!! Nothing better then that!


----------

